# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  140--->70 με δίαιτα και άσκηση!ΞΕΚΙΝΑΩ!

## eyelids

Λοιπον,
κοριτσακια και αγορακια,
έχω να κανω διαιτα ουτε θυμαμαι απο ποτε!
Ειχα παραδωθει απολυτα στα παθη μου:D:D:D/
Ηταν λιγες οι φορες στη ζωη μου που εκανα διαιτα για να σας πω την αληθεια.Διαιτα με την εννοια της συστηματικης διαιτας.Κι αυτες ηταν για πολυ λιγο γι αυτο και δεν τις θυμαμαι.

Επελεξα να γραψω εδω κι οχι στην υποενοτητα παχυσαρκια,γιατι η βουλιμια ειναι το κυριο προβλημα μου.Δεν πειναω,ΜΑ ΤΩ ΘΕΩ,δεν ειναι η πεινα το προβλημα μου,*το μυαλο μου ειναι το προβλημα.*Εδω και πολυ καιρο απεφευγα το κατα δυναμιν τους εμετους οποτε να σου τα κιλα αυξανονταν με ρυθμους τρελλους.

Δε θα παρω την ιστορια απο την αρχη ουτε θα προσπαθησω να παρουσιασω τις αιτιες του προβληματος μου,τωρα.
Βρισκω οτι δεν εχει απολυτως κανενα νοημα αυτη τη στιγμη.
Ισως οταν πετυχω το στοχο μου,κατσω και σας γραψω ενα εκτενες μηνυμα το οποιο ισως αποτελεσει αφορμη-τροπο να κατσω να τα βαλω κι εγω σε μια καλη σειρα και να διελευκανω...μια για παντα την υποθεση.

Θελω μονο να πω οτι το κορμι μου(ύψος 1.72,κατανομη κλπ) και ο οργανισμος μου με εχουν βγαλει ασπροπροσωπη και απο αποψη εμφανισης και απο αποψη υγειας μεχρι τωρα.Οσο και να τα χτυπαω αδυσωπητα,στεκουν σε αξιοπρεπη κατασταση αν σκεφτει κανεις τα κιλα μου.Στα τελευταια 20 κιλα σαν να κλαταρα :D:D:D:D και εκανα ραγαδες σε σημεια που μεχρι και τα 120,130 δεν ειχα ουτε κατα διανοια αλλα τι να κανω;Οσο κι αν με απελπιζουν,τις γραφω στα παλια μου τα παπουτσια κι αυτες(θα προσπαθησω με κρεμες στην αρχη κι οσο θα κατεβαινει η ενδειξη στη ζυγαρια θα δω τι αλλο μπορω να κανω προς βελτιωση της εικονας τους,βλεπε δερματολογο και πλαστικο) και ξεκιναω!

Γνωριζω το site 1-2 χρονια τωρα,αν θυμαμαι καλα αλλα δεν εγραφα.

Κάθε Δευτερα που θα ζυγιζομαι θα σας γράφω την εξελιξη μου!
Α kind of παθητικη...ψυχολογικη υποστηριξη το λενε μαλλον αυτο :P

Σας χαιρετω ολους.

YΓ:Νadine,δεν εισαι ηλιθια,ΑΔΥΝΑΜΗ εισαι,παραδεξου το καποια στιγμη.Κι εγω ηλιθια,αυτοκαταστροφικη,ψυ χιατρικα ασθενη κι ενα σωρο αλλα με ελεγα,εκει ειχα καταληξει εφοσον ηξερα,ειχα απολυτη επιγνωση αλλα δε μπορουσα να αντιδρασω αλλα πλεον αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι σιγουρη οτι δεν προκειται για τιποτα αλλο περα απο ΑΔΥΝΑΜΙΑ.Και τι οξυμωρο!Εμείς στα ΤΟΣΑ κιλα να πασχουμε απο ΑΔΥΝΑΜΙΑ...

Ναι,οι γονεις μου θα μπορουσαν να με ειχαν μαθει αβιαστα while growing up να αυτοπειθαρχουμαι οπως και πολλα αλλα,ως ενηλικες,ομως,ειμαστε απολυτα υπευθυνοι για τις συμπεριφορες μας.Το να αποδιδουμε ευθυνες σε αλλους δε βγαζει πουθενα.
ΘΕΛΩ,ΜΠΟΡΩ,ΠΡΟΧΩΡΩ.Μου το έλεγε παντα ο πατερας μου αυτο,ελα ομως που απλως μου το ελεγε,το εκανε πραξη στη δικη του ζωη ισως,δε μου το μαθαινε εμενα ομως.Καταλαβαίνετε τη διαφορα του στο λεω απο το στο μαθαινω;;;;;ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ.Θα το μαθω μονη μου,ΤΩΡΑ.Δε γινεται αλλιως.Σε καθε αλλη περιπτωση δεν υπαρχει μελλον.Τοσο απλα.

Σας φιλω ολους ως συμπασχοντες κι ευχομαι να καταφερετε να βγειτε απο αυτο το ΒΑΣΑΝΟ της βουλημιας και της παχυσαρκιας και της αυτοκαταστροφης.Καποια πραγματα πανω σας αλλα και στη ζωη σας γενικοτερα,ειναι ισως ηδη μη αναστρεψιμα αλλα σκασιλα σας.Ο,τι εγινε-εγινε.Αν καθομαστε να κλαιμε για το τι θα γινοταν και πως θα ημαστε ΑΝ ΔΕΝ,ειμαστε χαμενοι απο χερι.Αποδοχη και συμφιλιωση το κατα δυναμιν-*ειναι τοσο δυσκολο!,ξερω...*-με το παρελθον μας και *παμε παρακατω*.Σε καθε αλλη περιπτωση μια ζωη θα αρκουμαστε στα ημιμετρα κι ολο και χειροτερα θα εξελισσεται η ολη ιστορια με μαθηματικη ακριβεια και δε θελω να σκεφτομαι που θα κατεληγε αν δεν υπηρχε δραση...εναντια της.Ειναι τσεκαρισμενα ολα αυτα.Τα εζησα εγω,τα ζησατε η/και τα ζειτε κι εσεις*καποιοι απο σας,εστω*,ας μην κοροιδευομαστε.Μεταξυ κατεργαραιων ειλικρινεια!

Δε μιλω για ανορεξια γιατι δεν ξερω πως ειναι.

Ειναι αστειο σχεδον,μιλαω σαν να εχω βγει εγω απο το προβλημα,ενω ειμαι μολις στην αρχη της αντιμετωπισης του.Ειμαι πολυ αποφασισμενη,γι αυτο μαλλον.Και συνειδητοποιω οτι ειναι απλα μαθηματικα βρε παιδια.Μειωνεις θερμιδες,οι θερμιδες που τρως επιλεγεις να ειναι θρεπτικες θερμιδες ωστε να μη σου λειψουν θρεπτικα συστατικα,ασκεισαι και χανεις.Τοσο απλο ειναι.Δεν ειναι οτι παιρνεις καποιο ρισκο ξεκινωντας.Ειναι απλα μαθηματικα ΓΑΜΩΤΟ!ΕΜΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΛΟΚΟ!ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ!!Εκτος βεβαια αν υπαρχει διαγεγνωσμενο ιατρικο προβλημα,αυτο ομως συμβαινει 1 στις τοσες,οι περισσοτεροι δεν εχουμε τετοιες δικαιολογιες.

Να σας πω ότι έχω χασει ηδη 12 κιλα απλως κοβωντας τις καθημερινες κραιπαλες το καλοκαιρι.Αρχη καλοκαιριου ειπα οτι δεν παει αλλο ΠΙΑ και ειμαι 2-3 μηνες τωρα σε μια κατασταση προσαρμογης να πω;Διαλογου με τον εαυτο μου μαλλον και τεσταρισματος σε σχεση με το τι θα κανω,πως θα το κανω και πως θα αντιμετωπισω ολη αυτη την κατασταση ψυχονοητικα.Τα 12 κιλα εφυγαν χωρις να το καταλαβω.Εμ λογικο ηταν,οταν φορτωνεσαι "με το ζορι" καθημερινα απειρες θερμιδες,λογικο ειναι αν το καθημερινα αραιωσει...να υπαρξει απωλεια.


Ο στοχος μου ειναι δυο κιλα την εβδομαδα.

Διαιτα των 800-1000 θερμιδων απο την αρχη ως το τελος(παιδια,δεν πειναω με τοσες θερμιδες,μα την παναγία σας το λεω)

Ποικιλια τροφων,
απο ολες τις ομαδες καθημερινα
αλλα απολυτα healthy food,δε θα καταναλωνω θερμιδες αδειες θρεπτικων συστατικων

3 λιτρα νερο τη μερα υποχρεωτικα.

Και θα παιξω με την ασκηση.
Απο τα 138 που ζυγιζω σημερα μεχρι τα 118 που αλλαζω κατηγορια συμφωνα με το BMI,θα κανω 45 λεπτα διαδρομο τη μερα(εχω διαδρομο σπιτι)και 45 λεπτα μυικη ενδυναμωση σπιτι μονη μου.
Θα ξεκιναω τις μυικες ομαδες με τη σειρα.Μερικες ασκησεις για καθε ομαδα-αν κανετε google βρισκετε ενα σωρο,ποσο μαλλον αν πηγαινατε παλιοτερα γυμναστηριο και ξερετε πεντε πραματα πανω-κατω.Α,να πω οτι εχω και 2 βαρακια,1,5 κιλο εκαστο.Μερικες ασκησεις για καθε ομαδα καθε μέρα,με τη σειρα οι μυικες ομαδες μεχρι να περασει το 45λεπτο.Την επομενη μερα συνεχιζω απο εκει που σταματησα.
Στα 118 θα βγαλω καινουριο προγραμμα ασκησης.Καθε που θα αλλαζω κατηγορια συμφωνα με το ΒΜΙ,θα αλλαζω και προγραμμα ασκησης.Πχ στα 118 θα ξεκινησω curves για μυικη ενδυναμωση.Θα ειναι σαφως λιγοτερο βαρετο απο το να κανεις ασκησεις μονος σου σπιτι.Και παει λεγοντας.Θα ενημερωνω για τις αλλαγες.

Επισης να πω οτι λογω μακρας κακης διατροφης,κακιστης!!!!!!!για την ακριβεια αλλα και των πολλων κιλων υποθετω-διαγνωση μονη μου εκανα,δεν πηγα σε γιατρο,αν περασει τριμηνο καλης διατροφης και χανω και κιλα και δεν επανελθω τοτε θα παω,ειχα κατι δειγματα αραιωσης στα μαλλια,μπροστα μονο:S,οποτε χρησιμοποιω το anacaps,συμπληρωμα διατροφης ειδικο για το θεμα.Ειμαι στο πρωτο κουτι,θα πρεπει να τελειωσω αλλα δυο.Επισης τις επομενες ημερες θα παω να κανω μια διερευνηση επαρκειας σιδηρου να δω τι παιζει και μ αυτο.Δερματολογο-ενδοκρινολογο για το θεμα θα επισκεφτω στα 103 κιλα που θα εχω μπει επισημα στην κατηγορια:απλη :D παχυσαρκια.Μεχρι τοτε θα δω πως θα παει με anacaps,ρυθμιζοντας το σιδηρο,σωστη διατροφη και μειωση κιλων.


Αυτα για την ωρα.
eyelids:Δευτερα 31 Αυγουστου,138 kg/1,72 m,ΞΕΚΙΝΑΩ!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Aυτό είναι ένα καλά οργανωμένο σχέδιο από κάποιον πραγματικά αποφασισμένο!
Εμένα πάντως με έπεισες πως θα τα πας μια χαρά κι ας μην ξέρω τι σε κινητοποίησε.
Είμαστε όλοι μαζί σου!Χαίρομαι πολύ να σε βλέπω έτσι!Από αύριο κι εγώ στο χορό.

Η αδύναμη ηλίθια ;)

----------


## fraoulopoulo_ed

eyelid καλη αρχη !!! 

Φαινεσαι αποφασισμενη οποτε το αποτελεσμα ειναι σχεδον βεβαιο!

Το μονο που μπορω να σου πω ειναι το εξης σημερα μιλαγα με ενα φιλο μου γιατρο και επειδη και εγω κανω μονη μου διατροφη των ρωτησα ποσες θερμιδες την ημερα ειναι ιδανικες για απωλεια βαρους... Κατα την γνωμη του μια ισορροπημενη διατροφη 1200-1400 ειναι ιδανικη. Κατω απο τις χιλιες περαν του οτι ειναι υποσιτισμος ο οργανισμος λεει αντιλαμβανεται οτι του στερουν την τροφη και μειωνει τις καυσεις ετσι εξηγηται επιστημονικα αυτο που λεμε κολλησε η διαιτα! Οποτε να πεξεις παντα πανω απο τις 1000 ειτε πεινας ειτε οχι!

Φιλια και καλη αρχη!

----------


## marou_laki

> _Originally posted by eyelids_
> 
> Ο στοχος μου ειναι δυο κιλα την εβδομαδα.
> 
> Διαιτα των 800-1000 θερμιδων απο την αρχη ως το τελος(παιδια,δεν πειναω με τοσες θερμιδες,μα την παναγία σας το λεω)


Συγχαρητηρια για την αποφαση σου κουκλα μου!Μ'αρεσει ο 
δυναμισμος σου και η αποφασιστικοτητα σου!

Μια διευκρινιση μονο.Επειδη ειμαι καμμενη απο διαιτες 
κατω των 1000 θερμιδων και εσυ εχεις κιλακια μπροστα 
σου να χασεις, ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕ!!Υποσχεσου οτι για αρχη δεν θα 
τρως κατω απο 1400 θερμιδες την μερα.Οχι , δεν ειμαι τρελη,
θα σου εξηγησω το λογο: Αν με τη μια τρεφεσαι με 800-1000
θερμιδες τη μερα , οταν θα φτασεις πχ στα 100 κιλα ο 
οργανισμος σου θα εχει μαθει σε αυτες τις θερμιδες και θα 
αναγκαστεις να πεσεις πχ στις 700 για να χανεις!!Αποδυναμωνεις
τον μεταβολισμο σου!!
Προσεξε!!Ειμαι 69 κιλα , παιρνω 1200 θερμιδες τη μερα και 
με λιγη γυμναστικουλα χανω μια χαρα!Μπορει και λιγοτερο απο
1 κιλο τη βδομαδα αλλα οταν προσεχω ΧΑΝΩ !!
Σε παρακαλω μην κανεις αυτο το κακο στον εαυτο σου και
ξεκινησεις με τοσες λιγες θερμιδες!!!Θα χασεις στην αρχη 
αβερτα μυικο ιστο [κοινως θα κρεμασεις] και μετα θα σκαλωσεις
απιστευτα!!Ακουσε με !!!
1400-1500 θερμιδες την μερα ειναι τελειες για αρχη, θα το 
δεις και στη ζυγαρια σου!!Ετσι ουτε θα κολλησεις ουτε τιποτε.
*Οπωσδηποτε πρωινο πολυ καλο* και μετα καθε 3-4 ωρες.
Μετα τις 8 τρωγε οσο πιο ελαφρα μπορεις . Ποιοτικη διατροφη!Απαχα κρεατα , κοτοπουλο , γαλοπουλα , κουνελι, μοσχαρι απαχο ,ψαρια , τονος, λαχανικα αφθονα , νερο και φρουτα !!Επισης
αγνο παρθενο ελαιολαδο.Ξεχνα βουτυρα και αηδιες!Τα φαγητα
μαγειρευτα κανονικα και προσθεσε ελαιολαδο στο τελος στο 
πιατο σου ωμο!
2 φορες την βδομαδα απαχο κρεας , 2 ψαρι/τονο ,1 οσπρια,1 λαδερο,1ζυμαρικο με φρεσκια ντοματα και τυρακι.

Και κατι τελευταια αλλα πολυ σημαντικο για το σωμα σου:
Καθε μερα μετα το ντουζ ενω εισαι νωπη απλωνε στο σωμα 
σου BABY OIL!Θα με θυμηθεις!!!!!baby oil!!!!

Φιλιά!!

----------


## Euxi

Καλη επιτυχια και απο εμενα!!! 

Συμφωνω μ αυτο που λες πως δεν εχουν καμια σημασια οι αιτιες του προβληματος πια... Απο τη στιγμη που η αποφαση παρθηκε δεν παιζουν κανενα ρολο... 

Οσο για τις θερμιδες θα συμφωνησω με το Μαρουλακι,εχει απολυτο δικιο σ αυτα που λεει. Δε θα εχεις καλυτερο απποτελεσμα σε βαθος χρονου αν μειωσεις τοσο πολυ τις θερμιδες. Να ξεκινησεις απο τις 1600 θα σου ελεγα εγω και να το μειωνεις σταδιακα. Μην πεσεις ομως ποτε κατω απο 1200,ειναι το κατωτερο επιτρεπτο οριο. Γιατι μετα πως θα τα συντηρησεις? Μια στις 7-10 μερες να τρως 2000-2400 για να ξυπναει ο μεταβολισμος σου.

Και παλι με το καλο!!!

----------


## eyelids

Σε ο,τι αφορα τις θερμιδες...

Βασει των οσων εχω διαβασει ,υποθερμιδικες και επικινδυνες ειναι οι διαιτες κατω των 800 θερμιδων.Αυτο ισχυει ανεξαρτητως φυλου,ηλικιας,σωματικου βαρους και ασκησης.Οι αθλητες,τα παιδια και οι ηλικιωμενοι ειναι ειδικες κατηγοριες,δεν τους βαζω μεσα.Ειναι λιγες οντως οι 800 αλλα ξαναλεω οτι τον αριθμο αυτον εχω διαβασει σε διαφορα αρθρα ως ελαχιστο μεν,αποδεκτο οριο δε.

Επισης αυτα τα κολλαω και δε χανω,δεν τα συμμεριζομαι.ΟΚ,διαφοροποι ειται ο μεταβολισμος με διαφορες αφορμες αλλα απο τη στιγμη που το συνολο των θερμιδων που παιρνεις ειναι μικροτερο απο αυτο που καταναλωνεις,θα χασεις βαρος,τελος!

Σε ο,τι α φορα το χασιμο μυικου ιστου και το κρεμασμα,αν προσεξατε μιλησα για αεροβια ασκηση και μυικη ενδυναμωση σε καθημερινη βαση απο την αρχη.Μυικη ενδυναμωση ισον αυξηση μυικου ιστου αρα και τονωση του δερματος και αυξηση του μεταβολισμου.

Με βαση αυτα και τον ενθουσιασμο μου και το οτι εχω κατ εξακολουθηση δοκιμασει το 800-1000 μεσα στο καλοκαιρι και μου ειναι μια χαρα αρκετο απο αποψη κορεσμου,πεταξα το ενδοξο 800 με 1000 τη μερα.

Μετα τα μηνυματα σας που εκατσα και το ξανασκεφτηκα δε θα ηταν και κακο να ξεκινησω με 1400 και καθε δεκα κιλα να κατεβαινω 100 θερμιδες.
140-1400,130-1300,120-1200,110-1100,100-1000,90-900,80 800 και να σου φτασαμε στα 70!!!
Καλα δε θα μετραω ολη μερα θερμιδες,ουτε καν ζυγαρια τροφιμων εχω για να καταλαβετε(πρεπει να παρω,βοηθαει) αλλα στο περιπου ρε παιδι μου!
Ετσι και μια περιπτωση να υπηρχε να μπλοκαρει ο μεταβολισμος και να μη χανω-πραγμα το οποιο δε συμμεριζομαι και το εξηγησα πανω το γιατι-χανεται κι αυτη.
Και μην ξεχνατε οτι θα διαφοροποιω και την ασκηση σε καθε αλλαγη κατηγορας BMI,το ξεκαθαρισα απο την αρχη αυτο.

Επισης 1400 στα 140 κιλα(138 ειναι για την ακριβεια αλλα τα στρογγυλευω,τα -2 με μαραναν :D)θερμιδες δεν ειναι ασχημα αν σκεφτεις οτι ο βασικος μεταβολισμος μου στα 140 κιλα ειναι 2.170 περιπου.
2.170-1400=770 .
1 κιλο είναι 7000 kcal περιπου.
Βαλε και την ασκηση,μια χαρα είναι.

Θα το κανω ετσι,λοιπον.
Ξεκιναω απο 1400 και καθε 10 κιλα θα κατεβαινω 100 θερμιδες.

Εν τω μεταξυ οι εκατονταδες των θερμιδων θα αντιστοιχουν στις δεκαδες των κιλων μου και δε θα μπερδευομαι κιολας!:D:D:D χεχε



Σε ο,τι αφορα τις κρεμες τωρα...
Εννοειται οτι εχω φροντισει και για αυτο:P!
Δεν αποχωριζομαι τη dove firming (την απλη οχι την αλλη)η οποια ειναι η κρεμα μου εδω και χρονια(τρομερη κρεμα!:δροσερη,απορροφιετα  ευκολα και ενυδατωνει τελεια και εχει απιστευτα διακριτικο αρωματακι και αφηνει το δερμα μου σαν πουπουλο χωρις υπερβολες,σας την προτεινω.βεβαια δεν ειναι αρκετη για περιπτωσεις σαν αυτη που σχολιαζουμε)+ ξεκινησα τωρα το καλοκαιρι,simulcium πρωι και βραδυ στις φρεσκες ραγαδες + fissan mamma οπου να ναι :D οταν δω οτι στεγνωσα.Ολη μερα αλειφομαι με λιγα λογια! :P:D:D:D:D
Eνταξει υπερβαλλω λιγο αλλα θελω να κανω κατανοητο οτι ηδη φροντιζω για την καλη ενυδατωση της επιδερμιδας μου κι ετσι θα συνεχισω.
Στην πορεια θα δοκιμασω κι αλλες κρεμες,αν εχετε να προτεινετε καμια καλη,πειτε!Αν και τελικα,με βλεπω να κατευθυνομαι σ αυτες που με ικανοποιουν μεν,ειναι φθηνες δε.Πχ η fissan mamma ειναι μια απο αυτες(καλη ενυδατωση,καλα απορροφησιμη,100ml,περιπου 8 ευρω και μπεμπε αρωμα).Ε ναι,διαφορετια θα πρεπει να χαλασω μια περιουσια στις κρεμες!Που να ενυδατωθουν τοσα τετραγωνικα:D με κατι μπουκαλακια των 80 ml!Aκου 80ml!Eλεος.H simulcium πχ κοστιζει 25 ευρω και εχει 75 ml.Tα κλαιω καθε φορα!:D

Μarou_laki το baby oil ειναι τοσο "θαυματουργο";;;;!!
Μπορεις να φορεσεις ρουχα μετα την επαλειψη;
Δεν εχω δοκιμασει ποτε.Μαλλον εχω δοκιμασει πολυ παλια αλλα θυμαμαι οτι τα λαδια μου προσφεραν μια επιφανειακη ενοχλητικη λιπαροτητα κι οχι βαθια ενυδατωση.
Σημειωση:Δεν ηταν baby oil εκεινο που φοραγα τοτε.Ηταν ενα καλλυντικο λαδακι ενυδατωσης γενικως και αοριστως...:S


Τα κιλα μου ειναι παρα πολλα,θα μεινω η μιση ακριβως.Θελοντας και μη,θεωρητικα,θα εχω χαλαρωση.Ο σκοπος ο δικος μου ειναι με σωστη διατροφη,με συστηματικη ασκηση απο την αρχη και με καλη ενυδατωση(3lt νερο τη μερα + τις κρεμες) να το προλαβω,,,το μεγιστο δυνατο.



Σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολες για τα μηνυματα σας.

Ο δρομος μου ειναι μακρυς και πρεπει να κανω αγωνα να μενω συγκεντρωμενη στο στοχο μου,να προσπαθω να μην επηρεαζομαι ψυχολογικα απο τα διαφορα ενδεχομενως ασχημα που συμβαινουν γυρω μου και να οπλιστω με τρελλη επιμονη.

Η τωρα η ποτε.

Καληνυχτα κοριτσακια.

----------


## fraoulopoulo_ed

To baby oil ειναι οντως πολυ καλο!!!! Το ιδανικο ειναι να βαζεις λιγη ποσοτητα μετα το μπανιο ενω ακομα δεν εχεις σκουπιστει και το δερμα εχει νερακι!!!! Κανει οντως θαυματα και ειναι και πολυ οικονομικο !!! Αν βαλεις λιγη ποσοτητα δεν νιωθεις και λαδιλα γιατι και εγω δεν την αντεχα!!! Επισης με εξυπνα τρικ: Οπως το λαδακι που μυριζει χαμομηλι η λεβαντα η αλλα οπως ενα που βρικα σε μια αλυσιδα συπερ μαρκετ που μυριζει βερικοκο εχεις και ωραιο αρωμα. Διαφορετικα στην ποσοτητα που βαζεις στην παλαμη σου ριχνεις μεσα ενα φσουτ ( πως να το πω αλλιως φσουτ νομιζω ειναι κατανοητο) απο την αγαπημενη σου κολωνια και μυριζει τελεια στο υπογραφω δοκιμασμενω!!! 

Επισης αλλο μυστικο για την επιδερμιδα του πρωσοπου ειναι το γιαουρτακι εγω επειδη δεν το πολισυμπαθω στην διατροφη συνηθως το βαζω στο πρωσοπο κανει θαυματα κοριτσια!!!! 

Φιλια μικρη μου και καλη αρχη μας μιας και εγω στην αρχη ειμαι!!!!

----------


## pennyV

Καλησπέρα eyelids και καλή αρχή στην προσπάθειά σου! Φαίνεται να έχεις σχέδιο και σου εύχομαι έτσι αισιόδοξα όπως ξεκινάς, με την ίδια αισιοδοξία να συνεχίσεις και να τελειώσεις φτάνοντας στο στόχο σου. Συμφωνώ Α Π Ο Λ Υ Τ Α μ'αυτά που σου έγραψαν τα κορίτσια πιο πάνω για τις θερμίδες.. και χαίρομαι που αποφάσισες να τα λάβεις υπ'όψιν σου. Να μας ενημερώνεις για την πορεία σου.. που αν κρίνω από την οργανωμένη έναρξη.. δεν έχει και πολλά περιθώρια αποτυχίας! :)

----------


## mag_ed

Μαρουλάκι, είμαι 76 κιλά, ύψος 1.60 και 40 χρονών (39 μισό για την ακρίβεια). Πόσες θερμίδες πρέπει να παίρνω την ημέρα για να χάνω βάρος, δεδομένου ότι δε γυμνάζομαι;

----------


## marou_laki

> _Originally posted by eyelids_
> 
> Επισης αυτα τα κολλαω και δε χανω,δεν τα συμμεριζομαι.ΟΚ,διαφοροποι ειται ο μεταβολισμος με διαφορες αφορμες αλλα *απο τη στιγμη που το συνολο των θερμιδων που παιρνεις ειναι μικροτερο απο αυτο που καταναλωνεις,θα χασεις βαρος,τελος!*
> 
> Καλα δε θα μετραω ολη μερα θερμιδες,ουτε καν ζυγαρια τροφιμων εχω για να καταλαβετε(πρεπει να παρω,βοηθαει) αλλα στο περιπου ρε παιδι μου!


Aυτο ακριβως σου ειπα!!!Αν συνηθισεις τον οργανισμο σου στις 800 θερμιδες την μερα , τοτε θα προσαρμοστει σε αυτες 
και για να χασεις θα πρεπει να παιρνεις ολο και λιγοτερες!!
Το φανταζεσαι λογικο να τρεφεσαι με 700-600 θερμιδες τη 
μερα;;Αυτο ειναι βασανιστηριο και δεν μπορει να αποδωσει 
σε βαθος χρονου.
Το σκεπτικο σου ειναι πολυ καλο.Στα τωρινα σου κιλα αν 
παιρνεις 1500 περιπου θερμιδες τη μερα και γυμναζεσαι 
παραλληλα -οπως πολυ σωστα εχεις σκοπο να κανεις- τοτε
το 1.5 κιλο την εβδομαδα το εχεις σιγουρο.Τα αλλα ειναι 
οπως ακριβως τα λες .

Και οσο για το δευτερο σκελος θα σου προτεινα καθε εβδομαδα
να βγαζεις ενα πλανο της διατροφης σου για τις επομενες 7 
μερες και να αγοραζεις ολα τα απαραιτητα ωστε να εισαι
παντα καλλυμενη τις "δυσκολες" ωρες!





> _Originally posted by eyelids_
> Μarou_laki το baby oil ειναι τοσο "θαυματουργο";;;;!!
> Μπορεις να φορεσεις ρουχα μετα την επαλειψη;
> Δεν εχω δοκιμασει ποτε.Μαλλον εχω δοκιμασει πολυ παλια αλλα θυμαμαι οτι τα λαδια μου προσφεραν μια επιφανειακη ενοχλητικη λιπαροτητα κι οχι βαθια ενυδατωση.
> Σημειωση:Δεν ηταν baby oil εκεινο που φοραγα τοτε.Ηταν ενα καλλυντικο λαδακι ενυδατωσης γενικως και αοριστως...:S
> 
> 
> Τα κιλα μου ειναι παρα πολλα,θα μεινω η μιση ακριβως.Θελοντας και μη,θεωρητικα,θα εχω χαλαρωση.Ο σκοπος ο δικος μου ειναι με σωστη διατροφη,με συστηματικη ασκηση απο την αρχη και με καλη ενυδατωση(3lt νερο τη μερα + τις κρεμες) να το προλαβω,,,το μεγιστο δυνατο.


Το baby oil ειναι πραγματικα θαυματουργο.Ουτε εγω δεν θα 
τοπιστευα αν μου το ελεγαν .Το ειχα διαβασει απο μια κοπελα
μεσα απο το φορουμ και ειπα να το δοκιμασω μιας και δεν 
εχω κατι να χασω -ετσι κ αλλιως ειναι πολυ φτηνο 2-3 ευρω.
Λοιπον , καθε μερα μετα το μπανιο ενω ειμαι νωπη απλωνω 
το λαδακι σε οοοολο το σωμα και αυτο στεγνωνει σχετικα γρηγορα και ταμποναρομαι με τη πετσετα [ταμποναρισμα , οχι
τριψιμο :-P ] 
Αποτελεσμα μετα απο 2 μηνες;;;Σουπερ ενυδατωμενη επιδερμιδα μωρου , απιστευτη σφρυγιλοτητα και το κυριοτερο
κυτταριτιδα ΓΙΟΚ και εχουν απαλειφτει σχεδον κατι ραγαδες 
που ειχα στο στηθος!!Απιστευτο;;Και ολα αυτα με 2-3 ευρω.
Το συστηνω ανεπιφυλακτα κοριτσια!!Να μου κπουν τα χερια
αν ξαναακουμπησω λεφτα σε κρεμες για κυτταριτιδες και συσφικτικες!!!!

Και να σου πω και κατι αλλο; Ναι , συμφωνω πως τα κιλα 
σου ειναι πολλα ομως απο σενα εξαρταται η πορεια του 
σωματος σου.Εχω δει σωματα που εχουν χασει 40-50-60 κιλα
και δεν το πιστευω οτι καποτε υπηρξαν παχυσαρκα!!
Με ασκηση και ενυδατωση ολα ειναι δυνατα.
Και φυσικα ΜΑΚΡΙΑ απο διαιτες των 800 θερμιδων!!

1500 για αρχη και λιγες ειναι που λεει ο λογος!!!
Φιλια!!

----------


## marou_laki

> _Originally posted by mag_
> Μαρουλάκι, είμαι 76 κιλά, ύψος 1.60 και 40 χρονών (39 μισό για την ακρίβεια). Πόσες θερμίδες πρέπει να παίρνω την ημέρα για να χάνω βάρος, δεδομένου ότι δε γυμνάζομαι;


Aυτη τη στιγμη ο δεκτης μαζας σωματος σου ειναι 29,69
κατι που σε κατατασει στους υπερβαρους.
Συμφωνα με τα κιλα σου οι ενεργειακες σου αναγκες ειναι
1.982 θερμιδες.
Με αυτες τις θερμιδες δεν παχαινεις αλλα δεν χανεις και 
κιλα.
Βεβαια αυτες οι τιμες ειναι ενδεικτικες και το ποσο ακριβως 
καιει ενας ανθρωπος την μερα μπορει να καθοριστει με ειδικο
τεστ καθως καθε οργανισμος ειναι διαφορετικος και υπαρχουν 
πολλα που επηρεαζουν τον μεταβολισμο μας.
Για παραδειγμα εγω συμφωνα με την ηλικια μου και τα 
κιλα μου θα επρεπε να καιω 1840 την μερα αλλα λογω του 
οτι εχω καταστρεψει τον μεταβολισμο μου με χημικες διαιτες
και πολλα σκαμπανεβασματα , καιω μολις 1200 τη μερα.. :-(

----------


## eyelids

Καταρχην να σε ευχαριστησω βρε μαρουλακι για ολα αυτα που καθεσαι και γραφεις.Εχουν ολα νοημα και σημασια και καλα κανεις και μου τα λες.Τα γνωριζω και η ιδια αλλα ειναι ωραιο να τα ακους και απο καποιον αλλο.Απ΄ οτι φαινεται εχεις κι εσυ εντρυφησει στο αθλημα "χασιμο βαρους".To θεμα ειναι να τα εφαρμοσουμε κιολας αυτα που γνωριζουμε αυτη!! τη φορα.

Θελει χρονο και δειχνει ενδιαφερον να κατσεις να γραψεις οσα γραφεις παντως...γι αυτο και σ ευχαριστω πολυ-πολυ.

Σε ο,τι αφορα τα παρακατω



> _Originally posted by marou_laki_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by eyelids_
> 
> Επισης αυτα τα κολλαω και δε χανω,δεν τα συμμεριζομαι.ΟΚ,διαφοροποι ειται ο μεταβολισμος με διαφορες αφορμες αλλα *απο τη στιγμη που το συνολο των θερμιδων που παιρνεις ειναι μικροτερο απο αυτο που καταναλωνεις,θα χασεις βαρος,τελος!*
> 
> ...


ποτε δεν ειπα οτι θα ακολουθουσα διατροφη κατω των 800 θερμιδων!
Αν ειναι δυνατον να το εκανα αυτο.Στο πρωτο μου μηνυμα ειχα πει για 800 με 1000 θερμιδες απο την αρχη μεχρι το τελος!(οχι κατω απο 800-οχι πανω απο 1000,αυτα θα ηταν τα ορια σε καθημερινη βαση),ποικιλια τροφων,οχι θερμιδες κενες θρεπτικων συστατικων κι ειπα οτι θα αλλαζα καθε τοσο την ασκηση.

Τωρα σε ο,τι αφορα το οτι "μου ειπες αυτο ακριβως",δε συμφωνω.
Ο οργανισμος μας χρειαζεται βρεξει-χιονισει καποιες θερμιδες τη μερα ακομη κι αν ημαστε ξαπλα σε ενα κρεβατι και μετα βιας ανασαινουμε.Οι θερμιδες αυτες εχουν να κανουν με τα εκαστοτε σωματομετρικα μας χαρακτηριστικα κατα βαση.
Αν οι θερμιδες που παιρνεις συνολικα ειναι λιγοτερες απο αυτες που λεω επανω συν βαλε και την ασκηση μεσα οποτε το ελλειμμα μεγαλωνει,θα χασεις βαρος βρεξει χιονισει!!Αυτο ειπα εγω.Κι αυτο ερχεται σε αντιθεση με τις θεωριες περι κολληματος της ζυγαριας.

Τελοσπαντων,δεν εχω κανει και καμια διατριβη στο θεμα,απλως ειμαι fun των απλων μαθηματικων...Αν εκτος απο τα απλα μαθηματικα παιζουν και αλλα πραγματα ρολο και τελικα οντως κολλαει η ρημαδα η ζυγαρια παρα το θερμιδικο ελλειμα,δεν τα γνωριζω.Παρεπεμψε με σε καποια αρθρα για να καταλαβω.
Εγω με τα απλα μου μαθηματικα και την απλη μου λογικη παντως,σ αυτα που σου λεω εχω καταληξει.

Οπως και να ΄χει με 1400 ξεκιναω τελικα και καθε 10 κιλα θα κατεβαινω 100 οπως ειπα και στο μηνυμα πανω.

Θα μπαινω καθε Δευτερα,θα κοψω τις καθημερινες επισκεψεις γιατι ξεμυαλιζομαι με το νετ και χανω ωρα ενω εχω πολλα πραγματα που πρεπει να κανω τους επομενους μηνες.
Καθε Δευτερα θα ειμαι πιστη στο ραντεβου μου παντως.


Σας καλησπεριζω ολους.

----------


## marou_laki

_Originally posted by eyelids_
Τωρα σε ο,τι αφορα το οτι "μου ειπες αυτο ακριβως",δε συμφωνω.
Ο οργανισμος μας χρειαζεται βρεξει-χιονισει καποιες θερμιδες τη μερα ακομη κι αν ημαστε ξαπλα σε ενα κρεβατι και μετα βιας ανασαινουμε.Οι θερμιδες αυτες εχουν να κανουν με τα εκαστοτε σωματομετρικα μας χαρακτηριστικα κατα βαση.
Αν οι θερμιδες που παιρνεις συνολικα ειναι λιγοτερες απο αυτες που λεω επανω συν βαλε και την ασκηση μεσα οποτε το ελλειμμα μεγαλωνει,θα χασεις βαρος βρεξει χιονισει!!Αυτο ειπα εγω.Κι αυτο ερχεται σε αντιθεση με τις θεωριες περι κολληματος της ζυγαριας.

Σας καλησπεριζω ολους.[/quote]

Αγαπη μου γλυκια το ιδιο ακριβως λεμε απλα δεν με πιανεις.
Θα στο εξηγησω πολυ απλα : Ειναι γεγονος πως αν θερμιδες που παιρνεις συνολικα ειναι λιγοτερες απο αυτες που "καις" , τοτε αδυνατιζεις.Απλα μαθηματικα!Καλα ως εδω; Ωραια...
Αν τωρα εσυ οντας 140 κιλα τρεφεσαι με 800-900 ή και 1000
θερμιδες , τοτε ο οργανισμος σου θα ριξει το μεταβολισμο σου
σε αυτες τις θερμιδες!!Ητοι, αν τωρα "καις" για παραδειγμα 2300 θερμιδες την μερα [δλδ σε αυτες τις θερμιδες ουτε χανεις
ουτε παιρνεις-τυχαιο ειναι το νουμερο] ,δεν θα καις παντα αυτες!!!!Δλδ παιρνοντας μονο 900 θερμιδες τη μερα ο οργανισμος σου θα αναγκαστει λογω ελλειψης καυσιμων να 
καιει πχ 1000 θερμιδες την μερα η και λιγοτερες!Και ναι...βασει μαθηματικων αν παιρνεις λιγοτερες απο 1000 την μερα θα χασεις , αλλα ποσο να αντεξει ενας ανθρωπος υγιης να τρεφεται
με τοσες λιγες θερμιδες τη μερα ;;
Καταλαβες τωρα το σκεπτικο;
Ναι μεν αν παιρνεις λιγοτερο απο οτι καις θα χασεις, ΑΛΛΑ , δεν 
θα καις παντα 2000 θερμιδες!!! :) Eξ'ου και πρεπει να προσαρμοσεις το διαιτολογιο σου στις 1500 περιπου θερμιδες...

Στα λεει αυτα μια καμμενη...8 χρονια στιβο ...απο τα 67 στα 54 και απο κει στα 91 σε 6 μηνες!!Και ολα αυτα με 1.71 υψος...Με ολες αυτες τις αλχημειες που εχω κανει στο σωμα μου εχω 
καταστρεψει τον μεταβολισμο μου με αποτελεσμα να καιω μολις 1200 θερμιδες τη μερα [ενω συμφωνα με την ηλικια μου,υψος,μυικο ιστο θα επρεπε να καιω σε κατασταση ηρεμιας 1800-1900] οπως ειπα και παραπανω και για να χασω τα υπολοιπα 10 κιλα που θελω πρεπει να ξεσκιστω στη γυμναστικη γιατι ποσο να ριξω πια τις θερμιδες μου;!

Αυτα απο μενα , στα λεω γιατι θελω να κρατηθεις υγειης και 
να χασεις τα κιλα σου σταθερα.
Φιλια πολλα , εδω θα ειμαστε να τα λεμε :)

----------


## basia

το χασιμο θερμιδων δεν ειναι απλα μαθηματικα,
ετσι πολυ ευκολα ολοι θα μειωναν θερμιδες και θα εχαναν κιλα βρεξει χιονισει,
οπως ξερεις και συ ομως τα πραγματα δεν γινονται ετσι,
ο οργανισμος αντιστεκεται σε καθε τι καινουργιο που του επιβαλεις, κραταει ενεργεια γιατι νομιζει πως ειναι σε αμυνα, και παλι αν ξεκολλησει δεν παιζει το σεναριο -7000 θερμιδες = 1 κιλο μειον, ο οργανισμος μας εχει ορμονες και εναν μεταβολισμο που σε καθε ενα δουλευει ξεχωριστα.
και αυτα σου τα λεω οχι για να σε απογοητευσω αλλα να ξερεις πως και καποια στιγμη θα κολλησεις, ειναι αναποφευφκτο,
εκει θελει σθενος και ψυχικη αντοχη για να μην τα βαλεις κατω.
στην αρχη τα κιλα θα χανονται ευκολα, αργοτερα θα δυσκολεψει λιγο το πραγμα.
εγω να φανταστεις με σληβ και θερμιδες γυρω στις 500 την ημερα τους πρωτους 2 μηνες εχασα μονο 12 κιλα ενω αλλοι χανουν 15 το μηνα.
καλη δυναμη στην προσπαθεια σου

----------


## mag_ed

Μαρουλάκι σ' ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες.

----------


## eyelids

Συνεπης δεν υπηρξα στο δευτεριατικο ραντεβου μου αλλα εστω.

12 μερουλες μετα,η ζυγαρια δειχνει 133 απο 138.
"5 κιλα λιπος σε 12 μερες;"θα μου πειτε.

Και λιπος καθαρο να μην ειναι,ποσως με ενδιαφερει.
Εγω αυτο που βλεπω στη ζυγαρια λεω εχοντας τη συνειδηση μου καθαρη!
Και αεροβια ασκηση εκανα και ασκησουλες μυικης ενδυναμωσης εκανα και 3λιτρα νερο τη μερα επινα και μια χαρα διατροφη εκανα.

Τελικα θα γραφτω τωρα στα curves,οχι στα 118 που θα αλλαζα bmi κατηγορια οπως ελεγα.Πηγα σημερα και ειδα τι παιζει.Mια χαρα!Νομιζω οτι τα curves ειναι ο,τι χρειαζομαι αυτη τη στιγμη στην κατασταση που ειμαι για να συνοδεψει το διαδρομο που κανω σπιτι.
Και διαδρομο σπιτι και μυικη ενδυναμωση σπιτι,10 μερες μολις και ειχα βαρεθει!Πολλή μοναξια βρε παιδι μου,οσο δυνατα κι αν επαιζε η μουσικη.*Αν σκεφτεστε αντε να αδυνατισετε λιγο πρωτα και μετα να ξεκινησετε,ΚΑΚΩΣ!Μια χαρα μπορειτε,τελικα, να πατε και τωρα!ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ!*
Τσιμπανε απο αποψη τιμης,ιδιως αν δεν παρεις το ετησιο πακετο,εγω δε εμπορω να το παρω γιατι ειμαι σε μεταβατικη περιοδο αλλα νομιζω οτι τα αξιζουν τα λεφτα τους για αυτους τους πρωτους δυσκολες μηνες.


Καλο σας βραδυ.

----------


## LIDA_ed

Είναι όντως καλά τα CURVES. Και γω ήμουν έτοιμη να ξεκινήσω αλλά ο διαιτολόγος μου μου είπε μόνο περπάτημα 20 λεπτά στο διάδρομο και μετά βλέπουμε για άλλα και γι΄αυτό δεν πήγα. Και η τιμή είναι καλή: 39 ευρώ το μήνα (αν πάρεις το ετήσιο πακέτο) δεν είναι πολλά!

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by eyelids_
> 
> 12 μερουλες μετα,η ζυγαρια δειχνει 133 απο 138.
> "5 κιλα λιπος σε 12 μερες;"θα μου πειτε.
> 
> Και λιπος καθαρο να μην ειναι,ποσως με ενδιαφερει.
> Εγω αυτο που βλεπω στη ζυγαρια λεω εχοντας τη συνειδηση μου καθαρη!
> Και αεροβια ασκηση εκανα και ασκησουλες μυικης ενδυναμωσης εκανα και 3λιτρα νερο τη μερα επινα και μια χαρα διατροφη εκανα.


Η καλή μέρα από το πρωί φαίνεται και στη δική σου,το ουράνο τόξο λάμπει μετά από πολύ καιρό βροχής!
Καλή συνέχεια στην προσπάθεια σου!Και πολύ μου αρέσει και η οπτική του γυμναστηρίου από τώρα.
Ακομπλεξάριστα και δυναμικά,ώστε να βοηθήσουμε τις καύσεις και να προλάβουμε χαλαρώσεις!
Well done! Keep up the good work!

----------


## marou_laki

> _Originally posted by LIDA_
> Είναι όντως καλά τα CURVES. Και γω ήμουν έτοιμη να ξεκινήσω αλλά ο διαιτολόγος μου μου είπε μόνο περπάτημα 20 λεπτά στο διάδρομο και μετά βλέπουμε για άλλα και γι΄αυτό δεν πήγα. Και η τιμή είναι καλή: 39 ευρώ το μήνα (αν πάρεις το ετήσιο πακέτο) δεν είναι πολλά!


Nα αλλαξεις διαιτολογο!

----------


## LIDA_ed

Διαιτολόγο δεν αλλάζω με τίποτα! Are u serious?

----------


## marou_laki

> _Originally posted by LIDA_
> Διαιτολόγο δεν αλλάζω με τίποτα! Are u serious?


Oταν σε αποτρεπει απο το να γυμναστεις με βαρη ενω 
εισαι σε διαδικασια απωλειας βαρους , ε σορυ κιολας αλλα
δεν ξερει τι του γινεται :p

----------


## eugenia_

βρε μαρουλακι μου για εξηγησε μας το λιγο αυτο.. κ εγω νομιζα πως βαρη δεν επιτρεπονται. για πες

----------


## marou_laki

> _Originally posted by eugenia__
> βρε μαρουλακι μου για εξηγησε μας το λιγο αυτο.. κ εγω νομιζα πως βαρη δεν επιτρεπονται. για πες


Βαρη=αυξηση μυικου ιστου=αύξηση του βασικού σας μεταβολισμού (λόγω αύξησης της μυϊκής μάζας)=καψιμο περισσοτερων θερμιδων.
Φαντασου οτι το λιπος ειναι βαμβακι και ο μυικος ιστος σιδερο.
Σκεψου τωρα τι οκγο πιανει 1 κιλο βαμβακι και τι ενα κιλο σιδερο...
Καταλαβαινεις τη διαφορα;

Να και ενα διαφωτιστικο αρθρο γιατι δεν προλαβαινω να 
τα εξηγησω αναλυτικοτερα:
http://www.bodybuilders.gr/bodybuild...d=10&recid=103

Bιαζουμε λιγο το θεματακι της eyelids αλλα ελπιζω να 
μας συγχωρεσει.

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Maroulaki η άσκηση με βάρη δεν ενδείκνυται σε όλες τις προσπάθειες απώλειας βάρους.Γι' ανθρώπους που έχουν πολλά κιλά να χάσουν,μπορεί να προσφέρουν μεγαλύτερη φόρτιση στο ήδη καταβεβλημένο τους,λόγω των κιλών,σώμα.Ακόμα και με την αερόβια άσκηση υπάρχει θέμα,όταν κάποιος είναι πολλά κιλά.Οι πόνοι στις αρθρώσεις,τένοντες κτλ,αυξάνονται.

Γενικά,η άσκηση είναι ανεκτίμητα καλή,αλλά κάθε περίπτωση παχυσαρκίας είναι πολύ-πολύ ειδική.Γι'αυτούς που έχουν να χάσουν λιγότερα κιλά είναι εκ των ων ουκ άνευ να ξεκινήσουν μαζί με τη δίαιτα γυμναστική.

----------


## marou_laki

> _Originally posted by Kleanthis_
> Maroulaki η άσκηση με βάρη δεν ενδείκνυται σε όλες τις προσπάθειες απώλειας βάρους.Γι' ανθρώπους που έχουν πολλά κιλά να χάσουν,μπορεί να προσφέρουν μεγαλύτερη φόρτιση στο ήδη καταβεβλημένο τους,λόγω των κιλών,σώμα.Ακόμα και με την αερόβια άσκηση υπάρχει θέμα,όταν κάποιος είναι πολλά κιλά.Οι πόνοι στις αρθρώσεις,τένοντες κτλ,αυξάνονται.


Δεν μιλαω για περιπτωσεις βαριας παχυσαρκιας που και σε αυτη την περιπτωση βεβαια τα οφελη ειναι πολλα οταν δεν γινεται "καταχρηση", μιλαω για ολους οσοι εχουν μερικα παραπανισια
κιλα και θελουν ενα σπρωξιμο στο να τα χασουν με τον 
καλυτερο δυνατο τροπο.Αν το παιρνεις ετσι και το ντεπον
δεν ενδυκνειται για ολους τους ανθρωπους κ.ο.Κ...
Δε μιλησα λοιπον για μια ειδικη περιπτωση αλλα για τον μεσο
ανρθωπο

----------


## LIDA_ed

Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν επιτρέπονται στην απώλεια βάρους ασκήσεις με βάρη! (άποψη όχι μόνο γιατρών αλλά και αθλητών φίλων μου που με απέτρεψαν!).
Αυτό το ήξερα έτσι κι αλλιώς αλλά μου το επιβεβαίωσε και ο γιατρός που μου κάνει διατροφή. Διάδρομο με γρήγορο περπάτημα μου είπε και ΟΧΙ τρέξιμο!
Μαρουλάκι.... είσαι λάθος!

----------


## LIDA_ed

Και πίστεψέ με: ο γιατρός μου ξέρει πολύ καλά τι του γίνεται!

----------


## eyelids

δικαιολογιες θα βρειτε απειρες ωστε να γυμναστειτε οσο το δυνατο λιγοτερο.

ο ιδανικος συνδυασμος για να αδυνατισετε με τον καλυτερο τροπο ωστε το κορμι σας να δειχνει ωραιο στο περασμα του χρονου κι οχι απλως να κατεβαινει η ζυγαρια ανεξαρτητως κοστους,ειναι αεροβια ΚΑΙ βαρη.οταν λεμε βαρη,δε λεμε να σκηκωνεις εκατοκιλα,μιλαμε για μερικες επαναληψεις ασκησεων των μυικων ομαδων ειτε χωρις εξτρα βαρος εκτος εκεινου του σωματος ειτε με εξτρα βαρος (1-2kg μη φανταστειτε)ειτε με οποιαδηποτε αντισταση ρε παιδι μου(λαστιχο,μπαλα πχ)

οποιος ειναι σε κατασταση που μπορει να κανει αεροβια και ασκησουλες μυικης ενδυναμωσης (εστω τις πιο απλες,εστω 10-5-2 επαναληψεις,οσες μπορει!)να τις κανει και δε θα χασει.

λιδα οι αθλητες ειναι ακαταλληλη ομαδα για τις ερωτησεις σου.εκτος αν το θεμα σου ειναι να χασεις κανενα δικιλο οποτε ρωτα τους,ολο και κατι περισσοτερο θα ξερουν απο την ταδε μη αθλητρια γνωστη σου.αν εισαι παχυσαρκη ομως,μη ρωτας.δεν ξερουν.-
και οι γιατροι τους οποιους αναφερεις ομως,εξισου ακαταλληλοι ειναι αν εχουν ξεστομισει τετοια *αφοριστικη,ισοπεδωτικη* πατατα, σαν αυτη που μας μεταφερεις,βλεπε "σε καμια περιπτωση στην απωλεια βαρους δεν επιτρεπονται τα βαρη,τελος".ελεος.


κλεανθη και εφτακοσια κιλα να εισαι,μπορεις να παρεις δυο βαρακια του 1.5 κιλου και να κουνας πανω κατω τους πηχεις σου γυμναζοντας τους δικεφαλους των χεριων σου και οχι μονο.με την κινηση αυτη ειναι αδυνατο να παθεις ,ο,τιδηποτε.ουτε καν να συγκαεις,ακομη κι αν εισαι 700 κιλα.αν δε θες να το κανεις ομως και 80 να γινεις,δε θα το κανεις.απλα.
τυχαια η επιλογη ασκησης.ενδεικτικη.
κατσε να σου πω και μια αλλη.
ενας εφτακοσιων κιλων μπορει εκει που καθεται να σφιξει και να χαλαρωσει 10 φορες τον κωλο του.μυικη ενδυναμωση των γλουτων με ισομετρικη ασκηση λεγεται αυτο.
με πιανεις;

τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ απλα.το θεμα ειναι να θες,αν θες βρισκεις λυσεις ακομη και στα 700 κιλα.κι οσο θα πεφτουν τα κιλα τοσο μεγαλυτερη θα γινεται η γκαμα των ασκησεων που θα μπορεις να κανεις.καθε αρχη και δυσκολη.

----------


## mcan

συμφωνω στην απωλεια βαρους δεν ειναι καλο αν κανεις βαρη (τωρα δεν ξερω ανα απαγορευινται),. Βασικα για να το θεσω πιο σωστα ειναι καλυτερο να κανεις αλλου ειδους γυμναστικη. Αντε να κανεις οργανα κανα δεκα μερουλες λιγο, ισα ισα να αποκτησει αντοχη ο οργανισμος, αλλα μετα αεροβια γυμναστικη.
Δηλ αυτο μου προτινε ο γυμναστης μου και αυτο ταιριαζει σε εμενα απο οτι ειδα εχει αποτελεσμα. Τωρα δεν ξερω καποιος αλλος με δικη του εμπειρια ισως να με ανερεσει. Επισης παιζει ρολο και ποσα κιλα 8ες να χασεις και πως. Αλλα δεν ειναι ολοι οι ανθρωποι ιδιοι.

----------


## marou_laki

Tο οτι τα βαρη απαγορευονται σε ενα προγραμμα απωλειας βαρους ειναι η μεγαλυτερη 
πατατα που εχω ακουσει εδω και πολυυυυ καιρο.Κανενας σοβαρος ανθρωπος που γνωριζει
2 πραγματα δε θα το ελεγε αυτο και πιστεψτε με , δεν ειμαι χτεσινη...απο τα 12 μου ειμαι
στο στιβο και στα γυμναστηρια ..
Συμφωνω απολυτα με την eyelids , ψαχτε το λιγο και μην επαναπαυεστε στις αποψεις 2
γνωστων.Για το καλο σας ειναι , ψαχτε το

----------


## marou_laki

> _Originally posted by LIDA_
> Και πίστεψέ με: ο γιατρός μου ξέρει πολύ καλά τι του γίνεται!


Φυσικα και ξερει τι του γινεται σε επιπεδο διατροφης και 
στο τομεα του , αλλα στα υπολοιπα...

----------


## lostdora

eyelids kai maroulaki έχετε απόλυτο δίκιο. Με καλύψατε πλήρως.

----------


## LIDA_ed

Κορίτσια χαλαρώστε και αφού γουστάρετε πλακωθείτε στα βάρη ! Εμένα ο γιατρός μου είπε να ξεκινήσω με 20 λεπτά γρήγορο περπάτημα και στην πορεία και βάρη θα κάνουμε και πιο εντατικό πρόγραμμα. Δεν είπε κανείς ότι απαγορεύεται η γυμναστική. Απλά ξεκινάμε χαλαρά και στην πορεία (αφού σίγουρα θα βελτιωθεί και η φυσική μου κατάσταση) προσθέτουμε ασκήσεις και αυξάνουμε και το χρόνο. Το αν είναι πατάτα ότι όταν θέλεις να χάσεις βάρος ΔΕΝ κάνεις βάρη, το έχω βιώσει εγώ η ίδια, δεν περίμενα τον γιατρό μου να το επιβεβαιώσει! Εν πάσει περιπτώσει ο καθένας όπως γουστάρει και τον βολεύει, έτσι δεν είναι?
Εδώ έχω να κάνω γυμναστική τόσο καιρό, τα βάρη μας μάραναν!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

Καλημερα
και εμενα ο γιατρος μου μου ειπε να ξεκινησω με περπατημα και κολυμπι αν θελω 
και να ξεκινησω αργοτερα πιο συστηματικα το γυμναστηριο με βαρη και τετοια..
ισως να εχει να κανει και με τα κιλα που ειναι ο καθενας μας.

----------


## ASTEROSKONI_ed

Χαίρεται,χαίρεται!!!!
Εγώ απλώς να καταθέσω τη δική μου εμπειρία σε αυτό το θέμα...Όσο πήγαινα σε διαιτολόγο η άποψή της ήταν πως αυτό που βοηθάει πολύ το μεταβολισμό είναι η αερόβια άσκηση (βλ. διάδρομο,ποδήλατο,ελλειπτι κό...).Τα βάρη πρέπει να μπουν όταν ήδη έχεις κάνει αρκετή αερόβια κ έχεις χάσει τα πρώτα σημαντικά κιλά....Το ίδιο μου είπε και η ενδοκρινολόγος μου...Αυτά και ο καθένας βλέπει,διαβάζει,ενημερώνετ αι και τελικά...ΜΟΝΟΣ του αποφασίζει για τον εαυτό του!!!!!!!

----------


## ASTEROSKONI_ed

α!κ το τικεράκι μου είναι λάθος....76 έφτασα!!!!

----------


## LIDA_ed

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την Αστερόσκονη.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Αστερόσκονη μου,πού χάθηκες κορίτσι των πάγων;Όλα καλά;Από απώλεια πάντως μια χαρά σε βρίσκω!Ελπίζω εξίσου και σε διάθεση!Μάκια!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Aυτό το κορίτσι εδώ καιρό έχει να φανεί και να σημειώσει την πορεία του...
Ελπίζω όλα να σου πηγαίνουν μια χαρά,eyelids και σύντομα να σε έχουμε πάλι κοντά μας!
Καλή δύναμη στην προσπάθεια σου!Περιμένουμε νέα σου...Φιλιά!

----------


## tinkerbell21

Καλησπερα παιδια και απο μενα ειμαι καινουρια εδω μεσα....διαβασα τις αποψεις ολων σας...αλλα μπερδευτηκα λιγο και θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας...θα ηθελα να μαθω και εγω με την σειρα μου ποσες θερμιδες πρεπει να παιρνω ημερησιως προκειμενου να χανω 1 με 1,5 κιλο την εβδομαδα....ασκουμαι σχεδον καθε μερα(δλδ περπατημα,ανεβοκατεβασμα σκαλιων,squats).....ειμαι 105 kg, 170 υψος και 21 ετων....αν μπορειτε να μου δωσετε εγκυρες απαντησεις θα το εκτιμουσα ιδιαιτερως.....

----------


## eleni1986

> _Originally posted by tinkerbell21_
> Καλησπερα παιδια και απο μενα ειμαι καινουρια εδω μεσα....διαβασα τις αποψεις ολων σας...αλλα μπερδευτηκα λιγο και θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας...θα ηθελα να μαθω και εγω με την σειρα μου ποσες θερμιδες πρεπει να παιρνω ημερησιως προκειμενου να χανω 1 με 1,5 κιλο την εβδομαδα....ασκουμαι σχεδον καθε μερα(δλδ περπατημα,ανεβοκατεβασμα σκαλιων,squats).....ειμαι 105 kg, 170 υψος και 21 ετων....αν μπορειτε να μου δωσετε εγκυρες απαντησεις θα το εκτιμουσα ιδιαιτερως.....


Αυτο κ εμενα με ενδιαφέρει.. Αν μπορει καποιος να βοηθήσει!!

----------


## tinkerbell21

Καλησπερα.Επειδη το εψαξα λιγο...για τα δικα μου δεδομενα και συμφωνα με τον βασικο μεταβολικο ρυθμο μου θα πρεπει να καταναλωνα γυρω στις 2884 kcal εαν θελω να διατηρησω το βαρος.Τωρα εαν θελω να χανω μισο κιλο την εβδομαδα αφαιρω απο το BMR 500kcal. Για ενα κιλο 1000 και για 1,5 1500kcal..αυτα διαβασα...τωρα απλα ψαχνω για μια επιβεβαιωση και εγω.....Αν θελεις μπες στο site ''calories.com'' και εκει μπορεις να βρεις και το δικο σου BMR και ποσες θερμιδες πρεπει να καταναλωνεις .Επισης μπορεις να φτιαξεις ενα προγραμμα διατροφης εκει καθως εχει και τα φαγητο με τις αναλογες θερμιδες σε συνδυασμο βεβαια με τν δικη σου ερευνα για τις σωστες θερμιδες των γευματων σου..Εγω που το χρησιμοποιω εδω και 3 εβδομαδες με εει βοηθησει αρκετα και εχω χασει ηδη 3 κιλα...:)

----------


## eleni1986

Σεευχαριστω πολυ!! Εσυ πόσα κιλά είσαι;;

----------


## eleni1986

Όντως ειναι αρκετα βοηθητικό!

----------


## tinkerbell21

Τιποτα βρε συ...εγω απο 105 εγω παει 102 μεσα σε 3 εβδομαδες.

----------


## eleni1986

Είμαστε στα ίδια ακριβώς κιλά! Κ εγώ ξεκίνησα πριν 3 εβδομάδες ακριβώς, ήμουν 105 και σήμερα που ζυγίστηκα ήμουν 101.500, θα είναι ωραίο να συνεχίσουμε μαζί και για υποστήριξη.

----------


## tinkerbell21

σιγουρα ολοι λιγο πολυ χρειαζομαστε μια υποστηριξη :)..θα μπαινω οσο συχνα μπορω να σημειωνω την απωλεια βαρους μου..να βλεπουμε τα αποτελεσματα

----------


## eleni1986

Τέλεια!! Καλα αποτελέσματα!!

----------

